# Best Homemade Tools >  My new bench vise that I built

## CharlesWaugh

This vise is the center of all my hand-working activities. 
It lives on the end of my welding bench and is used for a zillion things.

----------

123pugsy (Jan 13, 2019),

Alan Purdy (Mar 29, 2019),

benkeller3 (Jan 31, 2021),

bills4-4-2 (Mar 19, 2021),

Corm (Jan 16, 2019),

Frank S (Jan 13, 2019),

Harvey Melvin Richards (Jan 14, 2019),

high-side (Jan 20, 2019),

HobieDave (Mar 9, 2020),

JoeH (Jan 15, 2019),

Jon (Jan 12, 2019),

LMMasterMariner (Jan 16, 2019),

mbsilvia (Mar 8, 2019),

mklotz (Jan 13, 2019),

mwmkravchenko (Jan 15, 2019),

Paul Jones (Jan 13, 2019),

Philip Davies (Jan 21, 2019),

PJs (Jan 15, 2019),

rgsparber (Jan 13, 2019),

rlm98253 (Jan 14, 2019),

rossbotics (Jan 13, 2019),

saintrain (Jan 17, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jan 15, 2019),

skypilot (Mar 28, 2019),

sossol (Jan 14, 2019),

Steved53 (Jan 17, 2019),

suther51 (Jan 19, 2019),

TheElderBrother (Jan 30, 2021),

threesixesinarow (Jan 13, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 14, 2019),

trevor_60_r (Aug 25, 2022),

UncleBob (Jan 20, 2019),

volodar (Jan 15, 2019),

Wildwilly (Jan 29, 2021),

yester145 (Jan 19, 2020),

zarembak (Jan 17, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

This has to be one of the more versatile vices I have seen.

----------

benkeller3 (Jan 31, 2021),

richardcrane (Jan 17, 2019)

----------


## Max Maker

Wow. Thats a big one! You can take pictures of it and send it to the ladys.

----------


## rgsparber

What an amazingly well thought out clamping system! Sure inspired me.

Thanks!

----------

PJs (Jan 15, 2019),

schoscho (Jan 10, 2022),

Wildwilly (Jan 29, 2021)

----------


## rossbotics

That is the most thought out clamping system I have ever seen, As a maker of things myself I know how many hours you can wrap up in a project, I can't even begin to even take a guess as to how many hours you spent making this awesome tool, excellent work and a great demonstration, thank you for sharing with us.

Doug

----------

LMMasterMariner (Jan 16, 2019),

PJs (Jan 15, 2019)

----------


## Harvey Melvin Richards

Charles, this was very well thought out and executed. I can imagine that it gets used all the time.

----------


## rlm98253

Brilliant in every way: concept, design, and execution. Bravo!

----------

PJs (Jan 15, 2019)

----------


## mbsilvia

This is a wonderfully brilliant idea. Are those plates hardened? Any advice as to where a guy could get a used set like that? I need to build one of those. You could add a little sheet metal brake (or heavier ga steel.) I have some 1”-4tpi acme leadscrew that would be great for something like that! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

I'm rarely genuflect. But you've created something that walks on water.  :Bow:

----------


## stillldoinit

Now I am kicking myself for not grabbing some old die sets with 1 1/4 posts. Excellent idea and build.

----------


## PJs

Truly an epic design and build. Off the charts versatility, especially the floating angle vise and the face torque adjustments. Silly question, but...Have you made V jaw inserts for round stock or are they even necessary?

Thanks very much for sharing your Great design and build! A shop can never have enough vices or clamps!!

 :Hat Tip:  PJ

----------


## LMMasterMariner

The best work bench vise / clamping system I have ever seen. My vote for the tool of the week. Thanks for sharing.

----------

PJs (Jan 16, 2019)

----------


## Walkman

Unfreakingbelivablyawsome!!
I model from HO thru 1/8 so I'll have to scale it down a tad.
Plus the fact that my old barn / workshop floor would never live thru the life-sized version!!
MY VOTE FOR TOOL OF THE WEEK :Clapping: 
Walkman

----------


## blibecap

> This vise is the center of all my hand-working activities. 
> It lives on the end of my welding bench and is used for a zillion things.



This is a great vice thanks. 

I am new here to this site and I am having a problem figuring things out. People post great homemade tools, pictures videos etc. My problem/question is where and how do I find the plans, measurements , drawings ect? 

Bill in Cincy

----------


## CharlesWaugh

It's really a forum for ideas, so not a lot of plans or details.
Myself, I usually just dive in like a madman a build something (like this vise).
Though some stuff I actually design intensively - but the 'plans' are understandable only by me because they are 'notes'.

I bet some of the folks here would be glad to share things, even down to the minutest details - you can always gently ask.

And, if you do ask and someone takes the time to document something, good manners requires you to actually build it and post your results.

We are glad you are here! Share what you got and be a regular - lots will happen

Warmest regards,

Charles

----------

PJs (Jan 17, 2019)

----------


## blibecap

> It's really a forum for ideas, so not a lot of plans or details.
> Myself, I usually just dive in like a madman a build something (like this vise).
> Though some stuff I actually design intensively - but the 'plans' are understandable only by me because they are 'notes'.
> 
> I bet some of the folks here would be glad to share things, even down to the minutest details - you can always gently ask.
> 
> And, if you do ask and someone takes the time to document something, good manners requires you to actually build it and post your results.
> 
> We are glad you are here! Share what you got and be a regular - lots will happen
> ...



Thank you very much for your informative reply and explanation. It helps me to understand. 

Bill

----------


## john6553

It looks like you thought of everything for every possible project. Awesome!!!

----------


## hilerioal@outlook.com

MAN! That is the cats MEOW of a vise. I really envy you. I hope to make one similar to that one. I already have a 24"x36" table like that one, just need to find

one of those press plates assembly to put it all together. Thanks a lot, I was wondering how to build my table. It already weights 250lbs. & finish out to 400lbs
with legs maybe 500lbs. good luck AL

----------


## Jonny

> This vise is the center of all my hand-working activities. 
> It lives on the end of my welding bench and is used for a zillion things.



Thank's for the post.
How many nights did you lay awake dreaming this "Vise " up? What an absolutely fantastis tool.
Great ideas and great execution.
Congratulations on a job well done.
Jonny :Hat Tip:

----------


## DIYer

Thanks CharlesWaugh! We've added your Vise to our Vises category,
as well as to your builder page: CharlesWaugh's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Vise
 by CharlesWaugh

tags:
vise

----------


## mbsilvia

Tool of the week! Tool of the week!

----------


## Jon

Congratulations CharlesWaugh - your Vise is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

Yet another big week around here, but - a rarity - a clear winner this week.

Some more nice picks from this week:

Anti-Backlash Nuts by Max Maker
Gantry Crane by BrianGreul
Bandsaw by Sam's Workshop Diary
Sheetmetal Brake by BrianGreul
Ruler Case by Max Maker
Metal Chuck Faceplate by Christophe Mineau
Bead Roller Speed Controller by curte
Wooden Hand Plane by R-Fabrication
Tape Dispenser by rgsparber
Manual Edge Burnisher by Christophe Mineau
Shrinker/Stretcher Stands by jwitkowski
Large Mechanical Edge Burnisher by Christophe Mineau
Portable Storage Drawers by Christophe Mineau
Marking Gauge by Make Things
Slitting Chisel by Frontier Forge
Digital Caliper Testing Method by Lahis

CharlesWaugh - we've added your tool entry to our All Homemade Tool of the Week winners post. And, you'll now notice the wrench-on-pedestal award in the awards showcase in your postbit, visible beneath your username:



You'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.

Nice work!  :Thumbs Up:

----------

PJs (Jan 19, 2019)

----------


## CharlesWaugh

All parts are mild steel.
I'm glad I found a mag base drill on craigslist for $75 - it makes poking holes, reaming them, and even tapping them much more fun.
:-)

I want to make V-plates for the jaws, yes. They are on my list.

----------

PJs (Jan 21, 2019)

----------


## TheElderBrother

Fair warning. I am totally going to rob your house. (Damn!)

----------


## rdkeng

Great job, very versatile.

----------

